# New AR



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

First AR assembly. FN 16" CHF 1:7 barrell. PSA upper/lower/BCG/Charging handle/lower build kit, Magpul stock/mags, Vortex red/green dot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can see by the picture that .......................Oh wait !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a *BAD *look'in weapon fulch.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Good looking ! Question for you, with the 1-7 twist rate, what bullet are uou going to use ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

EVIL! BLACK! DARKNESS!...Great buy that 1/7 fn barrel will be amazing...I know I have a few myself . 1-7 barrels are good for the 77grain SMK's and 70 grain barnes TSX, both are great, I prefer the barnes. The PSA deals can't be beat for the quality your getting! nice rifle


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Cool, ill look them up. I just got a colt le 6920 and it also as the 1/7 twist rate

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven't shot it yet so I'm not sure. Figured I'd pick up fmj 55 gr since it's cheaper to plink and start in the 62 gr range and work my way up for hunting. I'll start keeping brass and have future plans to head down the reload path.

Ordered an "I kick hippies, slap" end plate this evening and buckles/nylon to assemble a 2 and 1 point sling.


----------

